# need plant id river plant



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi i have a various plant that i need to id


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There is some tall _Eleocharis_ in the second photo, species unknown.

Third photo looks like _Bacopa monnieri_.

Bottom photo looks like it could be a _Fissidens moss_.

The rest I can't tell.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

the first and the last 2 fotos are the same but the last one is in the aquarium


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Cavan do you know what type of Fissidens moss is that


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It might be _F. fontanus_, but you'd need the help of a bryologist to be sure. Positively identifying moss through photos is risky business...


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

i have look in the usda and i cant find one that looks like mines and much of them don't have the fotos for me to compare well but is aquatic alright because it was growing in the water and it was in the middle of it so it dose not have a dry season


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

The fourth photo appears to be a terrestrial moss. 
Is the bacopa appearing plant in photo #3 the same as the plant growing on the soil surface in photo #2?
I agree that photos #5 & #6 appear to be some sort of Fissidens moss.
A coin or ruler next to the plants in photos can help to give the viewer an idea of the plants size.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Where were these collected?


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Esteroali thes plant where in my back yard(river) in Puerto Rico
Marrow yes the bacopa is growing submerse and in the soil.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Fissidens and other mosses:

There's a moss flora of Puerto ("Porto") Rico: H.A. Crum (1957). I don't have this book.
http://openlibrary.org/b/OL6258639M/mosses-of-Porto-Rico-and-the-Virgin-Islands

This paper (Pursell & Bruggeman-Nannenga 1991) deals with new founds of Fissidens species of Puerto Rico with description of a new species: http://academic.uprm.edu/publications/cjs/VOL27/P185-189.PDF
They write that Crum (1957) treated 26 Fissidens species from Puerto Rico, and they add 6 further species.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

thanxs miremonster for that links


----------



## soutzee (Jul 31, 2009)

i guess we would have to go and take a few more snaps of these plants and the mosses book is so old not even our local library has it


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, probably rather university libraries or similar institutions have this moss flora. And normally moss ID is only possible by examination of microscopic features. You could ask Ronald A. Pursell (Professor emeritus, Pennsylvania State University) for determination of these mosses or if he could advise other experts, and send specimens of the mosses, if he/they are interested. I don't know if the contact information of Prof. Pursell is still up to date:
http://www.bio.psu.edu/home/directory/homepages/rap10
http://www.bio.psu.edu/home/directory/contact/rap10


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

thanx miremonster


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The Fissidens seems to have a broader leaf shape than F. fontanus. Is the plant rather rigid, or flaccid (collapsing when out of the water)?
I find such findings very interesting. Surely a number of aquatic moss species occurs in tropical and subtropical America, but till now only few mosses from this region are known in the aquarium hobby.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

well they are flaccid and yes they have a broader leaf the that fontanus


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, thanks; I have no idea which Fissidens species it is, but it would be great if it is suitable for tanks. 
Also the snails in photo 5 look nice


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

well i have a ton of thous snail they are like the Malaysian trumpet snail but i have found that they don't breed a lot in my tanks like rams and pond snails


----------

